# Updated To 2.3.6 - Need Assistance With Cwm



## carguy37757

Hey all -

I just yesterday flashed my phone over to 2.3.6, rooted and bloated from stock, non-rooted Froyo. First, let me say that I totally love this leak. Not a single complaint so far, but we'll give everything a little time to settle in to tell the whole tale.

So, I flashed 2.3.6 via ODIN and it went without a hitch. I installed super user and verified root using terminal emulator as well as some root only programs. I also downloaded the CWM file for the Charge and flashed it as well. Here's where I'm experiencing problems.

I installed Rom Manager and flashed the CWM Recovery through it. Through Rom Manager I chose Backup Current Rom and entered the desired file name. When the phone rebooted, I saw the Samsung logo, then was given a screen that had a triangle with an exclamation point as well as the android robot. To get out of this, I had to pull my battery as the phone was unresponsive. When I powered it back on, it THEN came up with CWM recovery. It tries to start the backup, but then gives the following when it gets to backing up boot image: Error while backing up boot image!

I then reboot the phone from the menu and it comes up fine. I try to boot into recovery from Rom Manager and I get the same triangle with exclamation point. Battery pull and power on brings up CWM. When I try to run a backup from CWM, it just stalls and nothing appears to happen.

I'm not running anything other than what came with the newest GB leak in reference to kernel or roms.

If it helps, I've also included the text from the log when I received the error above. Any thoughts on what I can do to fix this? I'd really like to experiment with some of the roms out there, but want to make sure I have a good backup first.

Thanks in advance, and sorry for my long winded post.

Starting recovery on Sat Jan 1 00:00:30 2005
framebuffer: fd 4 (480 x 800)
CWM-based Recovery v4.0.1.4
recovery filesystem table
=========================
0 /tmp ramdisk (null) (null)
1 /boot bml boot (null)
2 /cache rfs /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 (null)
3 /data rfs /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 (null)
4 /datadata rfs /dev/block/stl11 (null)
5 /recovery bml recovery (null)
6 /sdcard vfat /dev/block/mmcblk1p1 (null)
7 /system rfs /dev/block/stl10 (null)
W:Unable to get recovery.fstab info for /sd-ext during fstab generation!
I:Completed outputting fstab.
Irocessing arguments.
mount: mounting /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 on /cache failed: Invalid argument
I:Checking arguments.
I:device_recovery_start()
Command: "/sbin/recovery"
ro.secure=0
ro.allow.mock.location=1
ro.debuggable=1
persist.service.adb.enable=1
ro.factorytest=0
ro.serialno=
ro.bootmode=unknown
ro.baseband=unknown
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.bootloader=unknown
ro.hardware=smdkc110
ro.revision=10
ro.debugable=1
ro.build.id=GINGERBREAD
ro.build.display.id=GINGERBREAD.EP4
ro.build.version.incremental=EP4
ro.build.version.sdk=10
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=2.3.6
ro.build.date=Mon Oct 31 17:47:41 KST 2011
ro.build.date.utc=1320050861
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=se.infra
ro.build.host=SEP-69
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=SCH-I510
ro.product.brand=verizon
ro.product.name=SCH-I510
ro.product.device=SCH-I510
ro.product.board=SCH-I510
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=samsung
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=s5pc110
ro.build.product=SCH-I510
ro.build.description=SCH-I510-user 2.3.6 GINGERBREAD EP4 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/EP4:user/release-keys
ro.build.PDA=SCH-I510.EP4
ro.build.hidden_ver=SCH-I510.EP4
ro.build.changelist=699059
ro.flash.resolution=720
rild.libpath=/system/lib/libsec-ril40.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyS0
ro.sf.lcd_density=240
dalvik.vm.heapsize=64m
ro.cdma.otaspnumschema=SELC,3,00,07,80,87,88,99
ro.opengles.version=131072
persist.service.usb.setting=2
ro.config.ringtone=19_Vzw_Droid_1.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=23_VerizonDroid.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Good_Morning.ogg
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
ro.com.google.locationfeatures=1
ro.setupwizard.mode=DISABLED
ro.com.google.gmsversion=2.3_r7
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-samsung
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-samsung
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.vs=android-verizon
ro.csc.sales_code=VZW
wifi.interface=eth0
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=15
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.com.android.dataroaming=false
ro.ril.hsxpa=1
ro.ril.gprsclass=10
media.stagefright.enable-player=false
media.stagefright.enable-meta=false
media.stagefright.enable-scan=false
media.stagefright.enable-http=true
media.stagefright.enable-rtsp=false
dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags=m=y
net.bt.name=Android
net.change=net.tcp.buffersize.gprs
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
dev.sfbootcomplete=0
ro.FOREGROUND_APP_ADJ=0
ro.VISIBLE_APP_ADJ=1
ro.SECONDARY_SERVER_ADJ=2
ro.BACKUP_APP_ADJ=2
ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=4
ro.HIDDEN_APP_MIN_ADJ=7
ro.CONTENT_PROVIDER_ADJ=14
ro.EMPTY_APP_ADJ=15
ro.FOREGROUND_APP_MEM=1536
ro.VISIBLE_APP_MEM=2048
ro.SECONDARY_SERVER_MEM=4096
ro.BACKUP_APP_MEM=4096
ro.HOME_APP_MEM=4096
ro.HIDDEN_APP_MEM=5120
ro.CONTENT_PROVIDER_MEM=5632
ro.EMPTY_APP_MEM=6144
ro.bt.bdaddr_path=/data/misc/bluetooth/bt_addr
net.tcp.buffersize.default=4096,87380,110208,4096,16384,110208
net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=4095,87380,110208,4096,16384,110208
net.tcp.buffersize.umts=4094,87380,110208,4096,16384,110208
net.tcp.buffersize.edge=4093,26280,35040,4096,16384,35040
net.tcp.buffersize.gprs=4092,8760,11680,4096,8760,11680
init.svc.console=running
init.svc.recovery=running
init.svc.adbd=running
ro.radio.noril=yes
status.battery.state=Slow
status.battery.level=5
status.battery.level_raw=50
status.battery.level_scale=9
I:Checking for extendedcommand...
I:Running extendedcommand...
Waiting for SD Card to mount (20s)
SD Card mounted...
I:Running script:
I:
ui_print("ROM Manager Version 4.8.0.2");
ui_print("November 10, 2011");
assert(backup_rom("/sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/2011-11-10-10.31.29"));
parse returned 0; 0 errors encountered
ROM Manager Version 4.8.0.2
November 10, 2011
SD Card space free: 22709MB
Backing up boot image...
Error while backing up boot image!result was NULL, message is: assert failed: backup_rom("/sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/2011-11-10-10.31.29")


----------



## shrike1978

ROM Manager does not work correctly with this phone. Period. The version of CWM it uses on the Charge is also incomplete. Uninstall ROM Manager. Go to this thread and use Odin to flash it. It is the only complete version of CWM for the Charge and the only one that supports nandroid backup/restore.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/189-recoveryclockwork-mod-recovery/


----------



## carguy37757

Thanks Shrike. In looking at it, the version of clockwork mod that you linked to is the same one I flashed last night when I was working on it. Should I just be able to uninstall Rom Manager and it work, or will I still need to re-flash CWM through Odin since I had since flashed through Rom Manager?

Sorry for being such a newbie with this stuff, how does one boot into CWM without Rom Manager, and if I wanted to install a custom rom on the phone going forward, how would one go about doing that? Flash the zip through CWM?

Thanks Again!


----------



## shrike1978

You should be fine as long as you flashed that and didn't flash the one from ROM Manager itself. You can install Quick Boot from the Market and boot in that way. You can also power off the phone, then hold VolUp+Home+Pwr and CWM should come up that way.

Once you're in CWM, you can navigate by using VolUp & VolDown to move the cursor, and Pwr for select.


----------



## carguy37757

Yeah I know that I flashed the one through Rom Manager as well, so it looks like I'll go ahead and re-flash it through ODIN again just to make sure all is well.

Thanks a lot for your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## imnuts

You can use ROM Manager, but you CAN'T use it to boot into recovery or flash zip files, so it's usefulness is very limited.


----------



## carguy37757

Thanks again guys. I removed Rom Manger and then re-flashed imnuts' cwm file and by using quickboot from the market, I'm able to boot into recovery easily, but I still can't create a nandroid backup. It gets as far as backing up system, then no progress meter, no activity. I let it sit for about 20 minutes last night and nothing saying it had completed and no signs that it had.

Any ideas?


----------



## anoninja118

carguy37757 said:


> Thanks again guys. I removed Rom Manger and then re-flashed imnuts' cwm file and by using quickboot from the market, I'm able to boot into recovery easily, but I still can't create a nandroid backup. It gets as far as backing up system, then no progress meter, no activity. I let it sit for about 20 minutes last night and nothing saying it had completed and no signs that it had.
> 
> Any ideas?


do you have imoseyons new 4.0 kernel installed? I've heard a few people say they can't make backups after flashing it


----------



## carguy37757

No custom kernel installed. All i did was flash over the rooted version of 2.3.6, fully bloated. I was bone stock prior to that.


----------



## lane32x

I'm surprised that you can even get back into CWM recovery if you aren't running a custom kernel. The default Samsung kernel gets rid of CWM every time you reboot the system and replaces it with the Samsung recovery instead.


----------



## anoninja118

lane32x said:


> I'm surprised that you can even get back into CWM recovery if you aren't running a custom kernel. The default Samsung kernel gets rid of CWM every time you reboot the system and replaces it with the Samsung recovery instead.


this^^^^ if you have no custom kernel you will boot into the stock android recovery which sounds like what's happening here... you need to Odin CWM and immediately boot into it afterwards to use it (you pretty much get one chance if you're stock), with a kernel you can use quickboot properly


----------



## carguy37757

Quickboot is getting me into cwm just fine. My main issue at this point is being unable to perform backups. Will that also be solved by a new kernel? If so, what's the recommended kernel?


----------



## anoninja118

carguy37757 said:


> Quickboot is getting me into cwm just fine. My main issue at this point is being unable to perform backups. Will that also be solved by a new kernel? If so, what's the recommended kernel?


the kernel doesn't matter for backups its the CWM version, only the 8/17 4.0.1.4 version will make/restore backups


----------



## carguy37757

Well, I re-flashed CWM this morning with the latest version. Flashed via ODIN, immediately booted into CWM by holding Volume +, Home, and Power, and releasing when the Samsung logo flashed the second time. It booted into CWM at this point. I went to run a backup and while the progress indicators did not work, it shows that it did successfully create a backup though it took about 3-5 minutes for it to do so and bring me back to the CWM menu. So now it looks like it's working fine for what I need it to.

Thanks to everyone for your help in getting me on the right path.


----------

